# question about cooks



## soks5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everybody, I must ask you one question. First, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Nenad and I come from Serbia. I finished university, but I have really though time finding a job. Because of that I am seeking ways to go to Canada(and I hope I will succeed). My trade wasn't on the last NOC list and I see it wasn't on a new NOC list from June. On that list I see that cooks are still the list. Now comes the question.
Can I finished some kind of course for the cooks in Serbia and with that diploma to submit for migration to Canada? Of course, with a year of work experience. Will they recognize that diploma, or not? The course lasts for a few months, 3-6 months, I don't really know. 
If anybody knows, please help me


----------



## soks5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Come on guys, is it possible that nobody knows about cooks?
Any suggestion???


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Take a look at the noc-code for that job:
6242
and then take a look at what the NOC says about employment requirements for this profession:


> Employment requirements
> •Completion of secondary school is usually required.
> •Completion of a three-year apprenticeship program for cooks
> or
> ...


Unit Group

Do you think yourself that you can qualify for this profession with a 3-6 months training?... I think it will at least take you 'several years of commercial cooking' before you can apply with no 3-year aprrenticeship program or college training.


----------



## soks5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, thank you for your answer. Let me see If I got it right. I have to work as a cook for a couple a years(could it be eg. 3 years?), and after that I can apply for a visa. Isn't right?Now, how do I prove that I have 3 years of working experience as a cook? Can I prove it if I get certified testimonial of my employer or I have to prove it with a payslip from my work place(with all paid taxes....), or with my work book? 
And one more question. When I finish my course for cooks, do I have to have 3 years of working experience after finished course, or can I work as a assistant of cook before finished course? Does it count if I work as a cook(or assistant of cook) before finished course?
Thanks


----------



## SandyGluck (Aug 18, 2010)

*Government website*

Hi,
I guess I would look at the Canadian Government website to see what they say about preferred jobs for immigration. One thing I can say for the Canadians, they like to keep people informed. The post lots of information.
Try it out and Good Luck
Best
Sandy


soks5 said:


> Hi everybody, I must ask you one question. First, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Nenad and I come from Serbia. I finished university, but I have really though time finding a job. Because of that I am seeking ways to go to Canada(and I hope I will succeed). My trade wasn't on the last NOC list and I see it wasn't on a new NOC list from June. On that list I see that cooks are still the list. Now comes the question.
> Can I finished some kind of course for the cooks in Serbia and with that diploma to submit for migration to Canada? Of course, with a year of work experience. Will they recognize that diploma, or not? The course lasts for a few months, 3-6 months, I don't really know.
> If anybody knows, please help me


----------

